# How to install CD Player in Windstar GL 95?



## gsf (Nov 26, 2006)

I have Windstar GL 95 (7 passenger van with 3.8 L engine) with cassette player on it. I would like to replace it with a CD player. Can someone help me installing it?
Also I would like to install remote car starter. Can this be done without the help of a mechanic (Can I do it by myself)? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
GSF


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a good site to look over. They might even have step by stop instructions on how to install a new HU in a Windstar. www.installdr.com


----------



## gsf (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------

